# I found out something horrible today..



## Juicebox (Mar 22, 2009)

Today my dad's friend wanted to see my new pet. He had no idea it was a hedgehog and when I brought it to him he was like, "Oh a hedgehog! I saw these at the FLEA MARKET!"
I was like, WHAT?! Wow, as if the sale of hedgehogs in pet stores isnt bad enough? Imagine how bad the conditions theyre in at those flea markets and to the scum of people theyre selling them to. Atleast the ones I've been to is purely cheap people who dont know anything about animals. I bought 2 minature rabbits there once and had them in perfect conditions and they died in 2 months. I guess they were sick or something but man, those poor hedgies.


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that they're being sold in such terrible conditions. The people selling them are probably backyard breeders who are not at all reputable. As sad as it is that they're there, you just have to hope that they find better homes from people who care and make an effort. This is the same kind of thing that pet store hedgies often go through. I'm not sure anything can really be done about it except spreading the word about proper care and hoping they find good homes. Definitely does make a person feel bad for the little hedgies, though.


----------



## Juicebox (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah man, like I dont even wanna think about it. It makes me really sad and I feel like hugging juicebox. But I cant really cause itll hurt. :/ Lmao!


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

I saw that a couple of times ago at the flea market!! The last one I saw I asked them if it's a male or a female and they told me that they don't know because it's really hard to see and to make the difference.... (wtf)

So I took the little...heu.. I mean, the BIG hedgie and after 45 minutes he never showed up. I told them that he looks like a hibernated hedgehog and he said: " no no.. he's just sleeping.. it's a noctun animal."

I could do noting for him or her... that 's so bad and sad!! :? :roll:


----------



## Juicebox (Mar 22, 2009)

Dang wow. Omg you guys look at what I found on youtube. I seriously think that like, there should be a license required to actually OWN a hedgehog no matter what state you live in. And that you have to take like a test to show that you really deserve this. God this made me sooooooo mad.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

omg! that poor little hedgie! 
i could cry watching that...i just want to jump in and save him!
some people really dont deserve to own animals...
it just makes me sick....


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

OMG!!!! i started to cry, im not kiddin,  , i think they need to get that hedgie taken away from them :evil: , like animal cops I love that show, but its sad  , but it has happy endings, but yea, i saw it fall, and started to cry,and it keeps replayin in my head  !!!!! UGH!!! im seriously gettin a headache from it!!!!!!


----------



## Juicebox (Mar 22, 2009)

man i so cussed him out. -_-
i just wish we could know who he is so we can get that poor hedgie taken away. also, that video was posted about a year ago so who knows what else he has done to that poor hedgie! who knows if the poor thing died?


----------

